# The Ghost In The Police Station



## Katzndogz (Sep 26, 2014)

Caught on camera Officers spooked by possible ghost at station KFOR.com

ESPANOLA, N.M. (KOAT) – Just in time for Halloween, police officers in New Mexico say they got quite a fright when they saw something strange show up on the station’s surveillance camera.
On Saturday, Officer Karl Romero was keeping a close eye on surveillance cameras around the station when he spotted something in the gated area.
Romero says he originally thought the movement was caused by a moth or a bug, but then saw the way it was moving and even something that looked like legs.
Detectives say there is no way in or out of the secured area without the gates opening and an alarm sounding.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

This is a bit unnerving for me, personally. 

I had a party of about 14 in a Cemetary when I was younger, and we ALL saw a pair of legs - cut off at the ankle and the waist, walk right in front of all of us, and then into the woods. 

So that it was legs in particular - kind geeked me out.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2014)

G.T. said:


> This is a bit unnerving for me, personally.
> 
> I had a party of about 14 in a Cemetary when I was younger, and we ALL saw a pair of legs - cut off at the ankle and the waist, walk right in front of all of us, and then into the woods.
> 
> So that it was legs in particular - kind geeked me out.


must have been some good acid GT......


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bit unnerving for me, personally.
> ...


aha, nah beer only capp'n.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's the cognitive dissonance factor, though: we all saw and likely none of us believe.


----------



## BullKurtz (Sep 26, 2014)

We saw ghostly things in the bush in Vietnam nobody could explain and few would talk about....major engagements left scores of dead bodies, frantic spirits, souls departing....we all saw things nobody could explain being of this world.


----------



## Piss Bucket (Oct 11, 2014)

G.T. said:


> This is a bit unnerving for me, personally.
> 
> I had a party of about 14 in a Cemetary when I was younger, and we ALL saw a pair of legs - cut off at the ankle and the waist, walk right in front of all of us, and then into the woods.
> 
> So that it was legs in particular - kind geeked me out.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma (Oct 16, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> We saw ghostly things in the bush in Vietnam nobody could explain and few would talk about....major engagements left scores of dead bodies, frantic spirits, souls departing....we all saw things nobody could explain being of this world.



I can't count the number of stories I've heard where a family member was visited in a dream by a soldier gone to war, only to learn a few days later that he'd died at the approximate time of the dream.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 16, 2014)

It's worth noting for the guy who said HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

That I don't necessarily believe in ghosts, but know what I saw. 

I'm open, and always have been, to every plausible explanation that might exist. Even residual electro-magnetism from a person who WAS there physically at some point, and either the particular area or viewer has some sort of extra sensitivity to seeing that visually.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Oct 31, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bit unnerving for me, personally.
> ...



LMAO!!


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2014)

hmm.... the detectives in the story say that some  people  working in that station  have felt  the ghosts breathing down their necks!

that would enerve anybody!

interesting OP


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 24, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> We saw ghostly things in the bush in Vietnam nobody could explain and few would talk about....major engagements left scores of dead bodies, frantic spirits, souls departing....we all saw things nobody could explain being of this world.


When I was stationed in Okinawa, Japan I saw some crazy stuff. Ghost of WWII Marines.


----------

